
Ask HN: What do you use for diagramming? - andrewstuart
Back in ye olde times everyone used Visio, which became Microsoft Visio.  Presumably the world has changed since then.<p>What do you now use for diagramming of things like networks or application architecture?
======
NKosmatos
Another vote for [https://www.draw.io/](https://www.draw.io/) but yED
[https://www.yworks.com/products/yed](https://www.yworks.com/products/yed) is
also very good.

------
godot
For work, lucidchart, which seems to be pretty standard for startups.

For personal stuff, I actually really like
[https://sketchboard.me](https://sketchboard.me) and its hand-drawn style.

------
partisan
I like lucidchart.

[https://www.lucidchart.com/](https://www.lucidchart.com/)

------
slipwalker
i really like [https://online.visual-paradigm.com/](https://online.visual-
paradigm.com/)

------
girishso
How about Paper/pencil?

------
humbleMouse
draw.io

------
notmyname259
Try Mermaid-cli

------
a_lifters_life
Lucidchart

